# Vortex Fan Install



## One State At A Time (Aug 10, 2009)

I found the Vortex fan doing a search, so I thought I would give it a try. Never had a Maxxair or a fan tastic so I can't say which is better. I know with this one you open a window you get a good cross breeze plus the fact you don't have to remove the factory vent gained my vote. I all so found a source of steady power running to the bathroom light switch. It is located running by the vent over the bunk beds. So I tapped on to it and fished the power to the kitchen vent where I installed this vent.With that setup it allows me to add another vent over the bunks if I would like, not to mention putting one in the bathroom. Hey at $50 each I might do it! Any questions just ask...

Here The Fan Link

http://www.pplmotorh...ource=froogle_p








The Hot Wire (Blue/White-Live All the Time.) Yellow is new wire







Wired fished between the two vents







Tapped on the power supply to new line







Finished Install Ran new wire and Installed Vent
Less than a hour. Notice that the factory trim was re-used


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Awsome mod! I've been thinking about doing this myself but haven't been able to find one at a good price. $50 might just get my butt in gear!

BTW... this post really shows off the new features of the forum upgrade. I really like the flash pop-up's with the pictures. *PDX_Doug*... might wanna look into the default behavior of this feature though to see if there's any resizing feature. The pop-up was actually larger than the picture itself so it kind of distorted it a bit.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

At $50 bucks i am ordering one... much better then paying 100-something like the one i had earlier... a fan is a fan ...

PS - OUCH!! At 16.50 delivery and tax that sort of kills it for me .. will see if i can find a local dealer instead... but looks like a good product...


----------



## One State At A Time (Aug 10, 2009)

Yea, I got mine through Amazon from vstarproducts for 53.30 but after I unstalled it I tried to find the cheapest to post. I am sure there out there just have to look again I got mine for 53.30. Keep in mind it takes less than a hour to install with running new wire included in that time. And you don't have to remove the vent from the roof. So fifty is worth it to me.....


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

One State At A Time said:


> Yea, I got mine through Amazon from vstarproducts for 53.30 but after I unstalled it I tried to find the cheapest to post. I am sure there out there just have to look again I got mine for 53.30. Keep in mind it takes less than a hour to install with running new wire included in that time. And you don't have to remove the vent from the roof. So fifty is worth it to me.....


Checked on Amazon and they must have raised their prices ... its now $64.95 + $11.99shipping from vstarproducts


----------



## One State At A Time (Aug 10, 2009)

I just did a search on amazon I found this seller shipping and everything is around 53 or better good luck...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B001NYYSLY/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

One State At A Time said:


> I just did a search on amazon I found this seller shipping and everything is around 53 or better good luck...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B001NYYSLY/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


Excellent .. thx ... just odered one...


----------



## dankirk (Aug 15, 2008)

I ordered one a few days ago for my bathroom vent. I can't wait to get it and install it. How loud is it?


----------



## One State At A Time (Aug 10, 2009)

dankirk said:


> I ordered one a few days ago for my bathroom vent. I can't wait to get it and install it. How loud is it?


It's not really that loud, for the money it can't be beat. Can you hear it yes like any fan, but in my opinion it's not that load


----------



## dankirk (Aug 15, 2008)

One State At A Time said:


> I ordered one a few days ago for my bathroom vent. I can't wait to get it and install it. How loud is it?


It's not really that loud, for the money it can be beat. Can you hear it yes like any fan, but in my opinion it's not that load
[/quote]

As long as it's quieter than the little buzz-n-whir fan that I have in there now, I'll be happy.


----------



## One State At A Time (Aug 10, 2009)

dankirk said:


> I ordered one a few days ago for my bathroom vent. I can't wait to get it and install it. How loud is it?


It's not really that loud, for the money it can be beat. Can you hear it yes like any fan, but in my opinion it's not that load
[/quote]

As long as it's quieter than the little buzz-n-whir fan that I have in there now, I'll be happy.
[/quote]
Haha I would have to say that it will be about the same volume as the one you have, you will just be moving about 10 times more air.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

It's not really that loud, for the money it can be beat. [/quote]

Hopefully you meant CAN'T be beat....


----------



## One State At A Time (Aug 10, 2009)

It's not really that loud, for the money it can be beat. [/quote]

Hopefully you meant CAN'T be beat....








[/quote]
I did indeed, Thank you for the correction


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

I just did this upgrade over the weekend. It took about 1 1/2 hours to install two new fans. I replaced the wimpy fan in the bathroom that came with the camper, and installed one in the main living area. That was the most difficult (not that difficult) as I had to tap into the 12V electrical system. Now when you run the fan in the bathroom with the door closed, you can actually feel the air getting sucked in under the door. As far as the main living room vent, it is located close to the stove, so I am thinking it will help suck the heat and smoke that the stove/oven create when we cook inside the camper. Wish I would have done this mod sooner. It was a cheap and easy upgrade. 

I paid $52.99 at Camping World, with free shipping.


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

joeymac said:


> I just did this upgrade over the weekend. It took about 1 1/2 hours to install two new fans. I replaced the wimpy fan in the bathroom that came with the camper, and installed one in the main living area. That was the most difficult (not that difficult) as I had to tap into the 12V electrical system. Now when you run the fan in the bathroom with the door closed, you can actually feel the air getting sucked in under the door. As far as the main living room vent, it is located close to the stove, so I am thinking it will help suck the heat and smoke that the stove/oven create when we cook inside the camper. Wish I would have done this mod sooner. It was a cheap and easy upgrade.
> 
> I paid $52.99 at Camping World, with free shipping.


How difficult was it to locate and tap into the existing 12v wiring. did you need a wiring diagram? I have a vent near the stove as well and wanted to install one for the same reason.

thanks for sharing the mod.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Bearhog said:


> I just did this upgrade over the weekend. It took about 1 1/2 hours to install two new fans. I replaced the wimpy fan in the bathroom that came with the camper, and installed one in the main living area. That was the most difficult (not that difficult) as I had to tap into the 12V electrical system. Now when you run the fan in the bathroom with the door closed, you can actually feel the air getting sucked in under the door. As far as the main living room vent, it is located close to the stove, so I am thinking it will help suck the heat and smoke that the stove/oven create when we cook inside the camper. Wish I would have done this mod sooner. It was a cheap and easy upgrade.
> 
> I paid $52.99 at Camping World, with free shipping.


How difficult was it to locate and tap into the existing 12v wiring. did you need a wiring diagram? I have a vent near the stove as well and wanted to install one for the same reason.

thanks for sharing the mod.
[/quote]

Really simple. I just used the overhead light wiring near it, and crimped on to it. Only downfall is that you have to have the light switch near the door on, and then individually switch each light off and on as needed.


----------

